# My Covicts Had Babies!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well just though i would post a picture of the eggs. should hatch within a few days! weeeeeee









the pict is sorta blury but you can see them in the pot


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CONGRATS MAN!!!!























What kind of cons are we talking about?!?!? Either way, Im glad your proud!!!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

pink convicts


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NICE!!!









Tell me, is the process of caring for frys with cons the same as Ps?!?!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

no idea i am just planning on crushing flake food for them , they tell me its easyer


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to non-piranha discussion

:moved:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i want my cons to make babies too, but all they ever do is fight each other


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice...congrads


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Mine have laid eggs twice now, in a pot just like yours. male pink con, female black con, the male guards the eggs, and after a day or so they have disappeared, I guess he ate them. Now I don't really care, I don't have them in hopes of having a zillion babies, it would be cool, but whatever, but if you do, i'd take out the male, if he is guarding the eggs like mine was doing.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

On my comp the pic is a blur. Congrats anyway.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea well the female is guarding them right now. and from everything i have read as long as they are well fed they are very good parents. anyone have experiance with taking care of the fry ?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes, the parents should be well kept and stress free. You should remove the fry once they reach about 1/3 of an inch or so to avoid being eaten by their parents. Convicts are the easiest to breed with some hardy fry's also, but they fry's do take some time to grow.


----------

